# Finally!! Altiverb for XP



## Joseph Burrell (Mar 13, 2006)

Wonder what copy protection this will have on PC? Pace? No thanks. :cry: 

Of course, its still 600 dollars so I'd probably have to pass anyway. :mrgreen:


----------



## FrozeN (Mar 13, 2006)

I hope the release date will be something like...... soon.... too! :mrgreen: 

EDIT : doh... didn't notice it's another dongle-protected software....

Cheers,
Frankie


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 13, 2006)

tell me about pace? dunno nothing about it.


----------



## PaulR (Mar 13, 2006)

FrozeN @ Mon Mar 13 said:


> I hope the release date will be something like...... soon.... too! :mrgreen:
> Cheers,
> Frankie



I thought it was meant to be today Frankie. How a PC copes with Altiverb remains to be seen. Great reverb for the Mac though - so should be good.


----------



## FrozeN (Mar 13, 2006)

PaulR @ Tue 14 Mar said:


> I thought it was meant to be today Frankie. How a PC copes with Altiverb remains to be seen. Great reverb for the Mac though - so should be good.


Thanks Paul, and I never pay attention to what is going on in the world! :mrgreen: 

Cheers,
Frankie


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 13, 2006)

600! Wow - I wonder what MIR will cost. I was kind of hoping for something sensible - but now I'm starting to have my doubts. Might have to buy Altiverb then becuase I doubt i'll pay anywhere near the price of the cube for MIR...


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 13, 2006)

i am only saying what i was reading on VI i think, but even if MIR costs just 300 or so, they say you need a dedicated machine for its reverb engine.

i am not pretty sure if this is still actual, but IF, i think i am better on it to spend 600 on a decent reverb which is also having distance zones etc.

and to be honest (like mentioned a few times before ) i am not too blown away by MIR results. i hope that these demos on the VSL page where just some tests.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 13, 2006)

What makes altiverb so great anyway? I think the demos on their site sound thin. I know that Craig and Marsdy make good use of it but I haven't heard much of anybody else's work with it. Does it really sound better than any other IR uint?

Jose


----------



## fitch (Mar 13, 2006)

the IRs make altiverb so great .. and the stage placement feature..

it's a beautiful reverb. worth every penny

fab move from audioease that they'll give us mac users the opportunity to have the PC version for free..


----------



## José Herring (Mar 13, 2006)

Does anybody that has any success with it have a decent demo using just Altiverb? I listened to Maaritan's demo and quite frankly the reverb stinks. I prefered the dry version. But I'm willing to give it a chance if somebody has something that they've done using only it.

Right now the Wizoo W2 sounds really good to me and I'm dl the demo now.

Jose


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 13, 2006)

How does Altiverb compare to GigaPulse?

Regarding teh dedicated machine for MIR - well i'm ok with that as long as MIR itself is affordable. I beleive they have said they will sell it cheaper to Cube owners but time will tell. So far VSL have been very tight lipped about MIR. I think its a bad idea in the sense that as soon as the 5 next collections are out, i'll start using the cube. When that happens I'll need to buy a verb. So unless VSL can give some more info around that time I think they will loose my money (and maybe others in the same situation)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 13, 2006)

600 bucks?

Don't forget to add (currently) 59 euros for the "essential" Samplicity IR lib with 89 presets from the TC 6000...



Sorry guys that I'm currently hardly online - I am having loads of work (and finally a normal income!). Everything's going well after a long time with work, kids and my new girl friend.

I hope to get back real soon.

Best regards to you all!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 15, 2006)

Christian Marcussen @ Mon Mar 13 said:


> How does Altiverb compare to GigaPulse?
> 
> Regarding teh dedicated machine for MIR - well i'm ok with that as long as MIR itself is affordable. I beleive they have said they will sell it cheaper to Cube owners but time will tell. So far VSL have been very tight lipped about MIR. I think its a bad idea in the sense that as soon as the 5 next collections are out, i'll start using the cube. When that happens I'll need to buy a verb. So unless VSL can give some more info around that time I think they will loose my money (and maybe others in the same situation)



Bump - I'm curious how they compare as GigaPulse is far cheaper


----------



## Marsdy (Mar 15, 2006)

Altiverb has a MASSIVE collection of IRs and for a most part they are fantastic. Gigapulse comes with virtually no IRs (at least not the version that is bundled with GS,) and they don't sound that great to me.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 15, 2006)

Am i also right when i assume that Altiverb is also better for creating distances?
I mean basically all people work with dry/wet and apply different IRs etc. but i don't want that.

I want one Impulse of one Hall or Room and then have categorized distances moving away from the microphone.

I ask that stupid because there is still no PC demo downloadable and non of my buddies around has Altiverb.


----------



## neoTypic (Mar 15, 2006)

Peter Roos @ Mon Mar 13 said:


> 600 bucks?
> 
> Don't forget to add (currently) 59 euros for the "essential" Samplicity IR lib with 89 presets from the TC 6000...
> 
> ...



Congrats! Glad to hear things are going well for you.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 16, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> "this would be a decent final solution"
> 
> Not the best choice of words, Waywyn.



did i say something pervert again? 

well, sorry for my english, ... just wanted to that it seems to be a good solution for pc, because MIR will be too cpu-hungry (maybe) and all other reverbs except rayspace don't get the distances on the stage. 

I also want to have a reverb engine which gets these different stage distances done with impulses


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 16, 2006)

I have decided not to have any budget for music software and gear this year, in order to recover from last year's terribly low income.

But this would certainly be number 1 on my wish list:
a dedicated fast PC, running Altiverb, connected via a dedicated Gbit cable to my DAW (2 Lan cards). This would also give me a lot more CPU power back in the DAW. I believe you can't get anything better than that, especially with the new options for controlling stage positions.

Cheerio,


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmm I didn't know Altiverb had a stage placement feature... hopefully they'll release a demo for XP.


----------



## michel (Mar 16, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> Hmm I didn't know Altiverb had a stage placement feature... hopefully they'll release a demo for XP.



There is a cool video about the stage placement feature at audioease.com!

http://www.audioease.com/Pages/mp3%20Altiverb%20Tests/Altiverb5DemoEnglish.html (Link to the video)


_Michael_


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow! That demo sold me right there...

Now if only VSL could speak out.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 17, 2006)

Alright - new question. 

I can see that Altiverb runs with a key protection system iLok now

a) Can I use Altiverb on 6 computers if I have 6 keys, or do I some special license?

b) Can the vienna/steinberg keys be used or are they a completely different system?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 17, 2006)

We should invite someone from AudioEase to join this forum!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 17, 2006)

Found out:

You need a copy per macine - ouch.

Looked like a really good alternative to MIR.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 17, 2006)

Bummer!

Still I think with a fast machine you should be able to run quite a few instances, if you optimize the ER processing and only use a few "tail" instances.

But lets await the introduction and the first user experiences.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 17, 2006)

wow, i just checked the video, this is really amazing. it was about time that this thing will be released for windows.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 17, 2006)

Peter Roos @ Fri Mar 17 said:


> Bummer!
> 
> Still I think with a fast machine you should be able to run quite a few instances, if you optimize the ER processing and only use a few "tail" instances.



With my setup it wont be possible without a 
copy per computer - but maybe I have set things up in an odd way In which case I would like some inexpenssive ideas 

Each computer has different instruments installed - Example:

one has strings (violins, celli, viola and bass). Thats four different 
placements. However the audio from this computer is routed back to my main 
computer as one signal. So once it reaces my main daw there is no way to 
split the signal up again into violins, celli, viola and bass. So I need to 
have the placement done on my slave...

So even if the main DAW could have 10-12 instances I dtill would not be able to place each instrument in the virtual hall which ultimately is what I want.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Christian,

This is how I do this with Pristine Space:

currently I have the front ambience as a local PS instance in my DAW (Athlon 3000) and I have a remote instance on a slow server for the back ambience. 

ER's for dry instruments (say Dan Dean Solo) are added with TrueVerb, to match them with the ER's embedded in wetter samples (say SAM).

The remote PS instance runs via FX Teleport and has an acceptable latency (1536 samples) which I can compensate if I want to by reducing the pre-delay in the IR set that I use. This server is an old Pentium 3 @ 733 Mhz and can just run one stereo IR set (2 IR's of about 3 secs).

So, with a (lot) faster computer and a Gbit connection I could easily run both (or more) PS instances on a remote computer. I assume the same setup should work with AltiVerb.

Like you, I receive the inputs from separate machines in my DAW, but there is no problem in routing out the reverb busses to a separate machine using TelePort (or a similar tool).

Maybe the difference in our setups is how much inputs the DAW has. I have 3 Adat links with my 3 GigaStudio PC's, allowing for these separate inputs:

1. woodwinds 1 (flutes, oboes), harp 1, celesta
2. woodwinds 2 (clarinets, bassoons)
3. percussion
4. general purpose input
5. horns dry
6. horns wet
7. trumpets/trombones/tuba dry
8. idem wet
9. v1
10. v2
11. vla's and harp 2
12. celli+basses

I don't believe you'd have to add a separate full instance for each group. Just try to emulate positioning by using dedicated ER processors (can be done with IR's as well) on each group and use only one or two full IR instances for the ambience tail.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice demo. Think i'll be getting Altiverb.


----------



## PaulR (Mar 17, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Fri Mar 17 said:


> Very nice demo. Think i'll be getting Altiverb.



I think you are showing some sense at last.

:lol:


----------



## José Herring (Mar 17, 2006)

After that video I'm sold on it. :smile:


----------

